# Anyone heard of a AMF Flash?



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Going to look at a bike tomorrow that the owner says it's a 39 Schwinn.
No pictures but what I've seen it is what looks like a sweetheart skipthooth. 
Sorry again no pictures. Shame its not a men's bike.
Wife said no more ladies bikes...but if it's collectable then I may grab it.
Thx in advance

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 18, 2015)

I've heard of AMC Flash.had an early 40's with that badge.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 18, 2015)

AMC Flash was from the associated merchandizing corporation- pretty much a buyers club for independent department stores.  It was a way for independents to compete with the national chains.  Eventually they morphed into Targrt stores-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Target_Corporation
Most AMC bikes I have seen are Schwinns.


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes my 37 roadster is an AMC flash prolly a Schwinn let us know !!


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2015)

I've had a few of AMC Flash head badges. All Schwinns.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2015)

I know what bike you are talking about.  Not prewar.  Looks like a late '40's early 50's Hollywood.  

Since you will be in Delaware, you should stop at this yard sale.  I emailed him for info on the bike 2 days ago, but got no response.  2 hour trip for me, but no info so I won't be going.

https://delaware.craigslist.org/gms/5226895587.html


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> I know what bike you are talking about.  Not prewar.  Looks like a late '40's early 50's Hollywood.
> 
> Since you will be in Delaware, you should stop at this yard sale.  I emailed him for info on the bike 2 days ago, but got no response.  2 hour trip for me, but no info so I won't be going.
> 
> https://delaware.craigslist.org/gms/5226895587.html



Thx for the lead. I'll check it out
But not interested in any 70s bikes....we'll see what they got if anything is left.
The Higgins on the listing with the Flash turns out to be a 24". He said he wanted $100 ea.
That ain't happening but I'll go look. I'm thinking is the Flash is better than it looks in the listing...maybe $50. The Higgins is no more than $30.
Pictures to follow.
Delaware ain't my stomping grounds. But they are known for the roadside yard sales.

And all the responses from everyone.



It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2015)

The yard sale....

Look at the fourth photo in the ad.  Bike has drop stand and deluxe pedals.  Not a 70's bike!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2015)

Made to the yard sale and if turns out another member bought it. Apparently it looks like.it had a motor.  
But I did get this after talking to the son a bit and he took me back to his sheds to see what I could snatch up.
I know, someone went to town on this Murray with blue and pink paint. But what the hey....I may be out of room but, I couldnt leave it there. Shame the biscuit light is rotted on the bottom.
Couldn't leave the other two either...The Flash and Higgins that is.









It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome!  Love that WF.  Now I wonder who the person was who got the other bike?  Hopefully, we shall see!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's was still waiting to be picked up.
Hope they don't mind I looked at it 






It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ha!  
You got the better of the two bikes!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2015)

[emoji40] [emoji15] [emoji6] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Sep 22, 2015)

As usual I got it wrong. Finally cleaned the badge and it does say AMC not AMF as I thought before.
Thanks for the help Andrew and everyone. 








It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2016)

Was going through some projects that I probably will never get to before another grabs my attention and time.
Turns out the serial on this AMC Flash is listed as a 1938.









As it sits now waiting for a new home.
Let me know if anyone is interested.
House painted white...was your typical Schwinn girls blue.





As found...rims I still have. Tried an oxalic acid bath. Tossed the seat. Still have the hbars and chainring with crank (somewhere).





Email me if anyone is interested.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jkent (Jan 10, 2016)

Built: 05/01 to 05/06 of 1952 or... 

Built: 04/12 of 1957.

Not a prewar bike. Prewar Schwinn would have rear facing drop outs.
They reused the numbers from 1952 and again in 1957
But I believe it is a 1952.
JKent

I'd be interested in the badge if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 1967 AMC Caravan, ladies 26" middle weight.  Mine is definitely a Murray made bike.  The serial number even fits into the format of Murray bikes.  Plus a picture of another Caravan that I pulled from the internet.


----------

